# Looking for an employment offer for Canadian immigration



## adrian.costineanu (Nov 16, 2010)

Hi All,


As immigration company advised me, I need an employment offer so I can start the process of getting permanent residency in Canada.
This is my dream ever since I was a kid and I would really like to make it … 
Unfortunately I haven’t got the chance to finish my university and this is the only way I can get what I want. 
So if anybody can give me some advices on what and what to do, I would be really grateful.

Thank You


Adrian


----------



## JGK (Dec 12, 2009)

For a foreign worker to get a work permit they need a positive LMO.

In order to get the positive LMO the prospective employer has to show that they cannot hire a suitably qualified/experienced Canadian or permanent resident for the position they want to offer you.

In areas where there are likely to be multiple candidates or there is no discernible labour shortage, the chances of a +ve LMO are minimal.

More and more LMO's are being refused recently so unless you have an in-demand skill the chances are not good


----------



## adrian.costineanu (Nov 16, 2010)

JGK said:


> For a foreign worker to get a work permit they need a positive LMO.
> 
> In order to get the positive LMO the prospective employer has to show that they cannot hire a suitably qualified/experienced Canadian or permanent resident for the position they want to offer you.
> 
> ...




I got it.
Thank You all for your replies, I`ll just have to give up on moving to Canada then ...  I feal its like spitting against the wind ... i can not make it ...
thanks anyways

take care.

Adrian


----------

